# [HELP] How To Compile Kernel P1000 From Source



## savie (Oct 21, 2012)

Forgive me if annoying to open new thread..

Yes, theres awesome github source for P1000

But please can someone give proven tutorial to compile kernel for P1000 from samsung and github source ??

Kernel Source: update2 (opensource.samsung) & voodoo (github)
Initramfs Source: stock & cfroot (extract with unpack-initramfs on cygwin coz on linux always failed) , voodoo (github)
Toolchain: arm-2009q3-67-arm-none-linux-gnueabi gcc 4.4.1 , arm-2009q3-68-arm-none-eabi gcc 4.4.1 , arm-2011.03-arm-none-linux-gnueabi gcc 4.5.2

Trying combination source kernel, initramfs, and toolchain but still device cant booting









Thank you before for helping..


----------

